# Temporary hunting/fishing license



## BER007 (May 9, 2002)

Hi all,

I live in Belgium and want to come in Mi State next year. To see friends and fishing and/or hunting with my friends.

I want to carry a handgun with me (only for hunting).

Could you help me about papers needed to have my handgun, and to ask for a temporary hunting license. I know in other States it is possible to got one like this. But have no idea about it.

Many thanks for you helpful input.


----------



## rocketmike (Feb 12, 2001)

you're going to try and bring a weapon INTO the US?
good luck!

here's our DNR site www.dnr.state.mi.us


----------



## BER007 (May 9, 2002)

hi rocketmike,

*you're going to try and bring a weapon INTO the US?
good luck!
here's our DNR site www.dnr.state.mi.us *[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the link. I'll bring a gun if I can. But not my main goal, my Mi's friends have enough guns for them, me and all the family


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Bringing a handgun sounds like a pain to me. I'd use your friends guns. For licenses, there is a 3 day non-resident small game for $29.00. A full season non-resident small game for $66.00. For deer, there is no temporary tag. You must buy a kill tag and that's $130.00 for either bow or gun and you have to specify which it is for. If you want to use a handgun of a friend, you'll have to use it in the general gun season which runs from Nov. 15-Nov. 30.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

What about the hunter safety permit before getting a license ?
L & O


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe that it is a FELONY for me to loan my handgun to ANYONE for any reason. I can however loan a long gun to a friend for hunting purposes.

Thanks


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

If you have a hunting license from 1995 to present, taken a hunter safety course in another state or born before 1960 you don't need a hunter safety cert. At least that's the way I read it. I don't know anything about the handgun issue. Just borrow someone's rifle or shotgun.


----------



## BER007 (May 9, 2002)

[email protected],

A Belgian hunting license is enough?


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

I'd think so. I own a sporting goods store and sell licenses, but I've never had anyone come in with a European hunting license before. Do you have to take a hunter safety course there? From what I understand, the European gun and hunting courses are much more rigorous than here in the States. If it were up to me, I'd sell you one. Do you have to take a safety course there? Where are you hunting? Where you born before 1960?


----------



## BER007 (May 9, 2002)

[email protected],

Yes EU hunting exam is hard, I have safety course, faune&flore course. 
I need to study very well, follow courses during 3 months and pass test. And this is only for rifles.

I'll hunt if all is OK at Upper Peninsula. I'm born after 1960 in 1972.

I already have a Belgian handguns shooting license. That means I shoot regularly at a shooting range. I have passed a shooting test with safety and succeed.

It's complicate but it is Belgium.

My goal is to hunt with handguns only in Mi. I hope I will have both license when I'll come in Mi. But for sure I have my shooting license for handguns. Where are you located?

I know I'm the first to ask this. But it is not my fault if I have Mi's firends


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

We're in west central lower Michigan. It's quite a ways from the U.P. Where are you flying into? If you hit our web site, click "contact us" and we have a map there. Here's the link http://www.fishbaldwin.com/


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Looks like everyone has answered the questions pretty good. As far as the gun part, I would use your friends longarm or contact customs about bringing in a gun, I don't know the answer about the gun.


----------

